# ISO Beard Balm and/or Beard Oil Recipe



## pjfan74 (Jan 10, 2014)

I am in search of Beard Balm and Beard Oil recipes...anyone here have ones that they like, that customers like and that you wouldn't mind sharing your recipe or tips?


----------



## kdaniels8811 (Jan 11, 2014)

I use a shea butter based hair for curly hair on my husbands beard and it works great.


----------

